# Sticky  Welcome Message (Please Read BEFORE posting)



## M&M

Welcome to the Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Forum!







I'm M&M, the moderator of this forum. I'd like to personally welcome you to our family! I check in most days, but if you have any problems, you can contact me by Private Message or by email. If you find a post offensive, and I haven't seen it yet, please report it, using the "Report Post" feature at the bottom of the post.There are a few things I'd like to ask, and a few reminders you might find helpful:Before posting your questions and concerns relating to FMS or CFS, please check out the FAQ's. You may find your question is already answered there!Fibro FAQCFS FAQWe also have a Chronic Pain Forum, which you might find helpful.You might want to check out our Notice & Disclaimer, or our Privacy Policy.Are you involved in marketing or selling a product? Or are you looking for a product that is already on the market? Commercial advertisements are welcome, and may be freely placed on the Products & Websites forum. Commercial advertisements made to the Fibro/CFS forum will be removed without warning.If you would like to make a donation to this website to help defray the enormous costs of running it, you may do so here.Enjoy your time here!


----------

